# So happy with my girls!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well we had a great kidding season and uddered up some first fresheners and I gotta say...I am very impressed with these ladies! I still have some FFs I need to get udder pictures of and these are only a handful...but some of my favorite udders this year! So gotta share with you guys...my family just doesn't understand.  :laugh:

Enjoy...and i'd love to hear your thoughts on these does!

KW Farms TB B'Udderly Bonnie...

















KW Farms TB B'UdderScotch...










KW Farms JSF Rainy Days... (3rd freshening I think?...have to double check.)










KW Farms TB Peanut B'Udder....









KW Farms WL Enchanted... (awesome long, milkable teats!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You have me drooling Kylee!! I really like Bonnie and rainy days!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Skyla! It's been super fun this year. I have a bunch of FFs...uddering them up and getting a look at these first udders is always exciting.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I saw your new signature when I was looking at another post, and I LOVE it. What great udders! I would be proud to have any one of them in my herd.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous girls, you should be proud. I know I would be if they was mine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh now your gonna make me drool every time you post!?! LOL! Love the new sig. pic 

I bet it's fun having so many FFs! I have 2 next spring and I can't wait! LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The family just doesn't understand our udder obsession, do they? :laugh:

We'll have three FFs next year and I'm very excited to freshen them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

UGH - wish I could see pics on my work computer and not have them blocked ..... now I have to wait till I get home .... grrrr


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

way to go on the FF's. 
and the new sig picture ....

The pics in the body of text didn't show up for me .... :-(


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> The family just doesn't understand our udder obsession, do they? :laugh:


LOL!! No mine doesn't seem to either :scratch: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! :drool: 
Kylee... those girls certainly have FF udders to be proud of!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I like your boobies Kylee!!!!!! :drool::ROFL::laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Momma2many said:


> I like your boobies Kylee!!!!!! :drool::ROFL::laugh:


With goaties I refer to drool worthy udders as "Ta Ta's"..... and yes, I do get questionable looks from my hubby as well as any who hear me


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

liz said:


> With goaties I refer to drool worthy udders as "Ta Ta's"..... and yes, I do get questionable looks from my hubby as well as any who hear me


That is hilarious!! I have officially put my name on a list for a couple sets of those Ta Ta's.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the fact that we have a place to be able to talk about goatie Ta Ta's and drool over udder pics and nobody looks at you like you're :crazy:


Good for you!! Hopefully one of these girls of Kylee's has a daughter or 2 for you next year!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

For sure Liz.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Oh goodness...you guys are too funny!

Thanks all for the nice comments on the girls! This next week i'm hoping to find some time to shave some more down. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice looking gals! I like Peanut'B Udder :drool:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm dying of udder envy  I can't wait to have my first FF next year. She only weighs about 25lbs. now, I can't picture her being a mommy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Thank you!

Here are some more udders from this kidding season...

Little Tots Estate Moonspot...









Dill Pickle GL La Luna...this is an old girl...but look at those attachments and width!









LEFT: Lost Valley KW Veronia...got new body photos of her too Allison...they're on my website! On RIGHT: Poppy Patch FM Daisy Mae...























And then some FF body pics...
Left to right: KW Farms TB Peanut B'Udder...KW Farms TB B'Udderly the Best...KW Farms IH Little Black Dress.
























And Bonnie...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh - i will have to go look - are her eyes bugged out?? LOL!! I just tried to breed out her daughter to SLR KA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Mystique Morning x Dragonfly G King Asa) - but not sure that Midas was "ready" to get'r'done or not.

Now where are the pics of Hooli's girls??? I know they are not in milk ... BUT .... LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So hard to even say who I like the best as they're all beauty's!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw thank you Liz. 

Allison...Veronica almost always has that bug eyed look going on. :laugh: She's such a goof. I need to go get some updated pics of some of the kids...i'll get some of the doeling I have left from Hooli. She's very pretty.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

My fiance shakes his head because I'm always looking at "goat ****"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: 

Getting ready to shave down some wild jr. does today...that should be fun.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"B udderScotch" great name! All lovely ladies too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Nancy. All the "B'Udder" named does are from the same sire...his name was Rosasharn Tom's B'Udder Up so I decided to follow the same theme. :laugh:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice looking i so want to get one or 2 of your kids some yr.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

liz said:


> I love the fact that we have a place to be able to talk about goatie Ta Ta's and drool over udder pics and nobody looks at you like you're :crazy:


Me too! :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

would love to see my hooli's kiddos


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's the Hooligan doeling I have left Allison. Isn't she pretty!


----------

